# Intel Iris Pro GPU



## CanOfBees (Oct 9, 2013)

Mods: please relocate this post if it should go elsewhere - I wasn't sure.

Hi all,

Does anyone have any experience with Intel Iris Pro GPUs and FreeBSD? I'm considering a new laptop and System76's Galago UltraPro [1] looks interesting. I'm concerned about the Intel GPU and wondered if anyone here has had any experience with that, or the i7-4750. 

I'm guessing that the processor would present less of a problem. Do any forum members know anything about that GPU?

Thanks!

CoB

[1] https://www.system76.com/laptops/model/galu1


----------



## graywind (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm in the experimental mood, I will give it a shot this weekend on my galu1. I'll let you know how it goes for anyone else still interested in details.


----------



## CanOfBees (May 2, 2014)

Hi @graywind - 

Yes, please. My work purchased me a ThinkPad but I'm still considering a personal machine. It'd be great to know if the Iris GPU is supported. Thank you for your willingness to test!

Best,

CoB


----------



## graywind (May 5, 2014)

I'm afraid I didn't actually get very far on my test install graphics wise. If I am understanding right intel GPU graphics are at feature parity with Linux 3.4 for the most part, and with later updates that will be bumped to 3.8 to support Haswell graphics. At the time of this post it looks like the two to watch are https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics/Update DRM generic code to Linux 3.8 and https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics/Update i915 GPU driver to Linux 3.8 I've got an external USB 3.0 drive with a 40GB ssd that makes it easy to test things like this so once the GPU driver gets updated I'll probably give it another go. :beergrin


----------



## trh411 (May 5, 2014)

You can also follow the progress via the quarterly FreeBSD status reports under the title of Intel GPU Driver Update project.


----------

